# My site



## aquanut415 (Jan 21, 2006)

your signature is ridiculously long...


----------



## neilfishguy (Dec 16, 2007)

rick4him said:


> Thanks - yours is ridiculously long...


it is 16 lines. Max allowed is 6


----------



## neilfishguy (Dec 16, 2007)

rick4him said:


> Are you the forum police? ha,ha


yeah and your going to jail


----------



## aquanut415 (Jan 21, 2006)

rick, your long signature says more about you than you might realize.


----------



## Momotaro (Feb 21, 2003)

Second PM sent about your signature.

Please read them and act accordingly!



Mike


----------



## Guest (Mar 1, 2008)

Sorry - I didn't think it was that big of a deal. I have changed the sig. Sorry for any trouble.


----------

